# WTB Bow



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

Need to get a new bow. Looking for anything right now! Mathews, Hoyt, Fred Bear, ect. needs to be right handed, 28.5-29.5 inch draw, 70 pound draw. I can spend about 650$-700$ on it! Well just P.M. me thanks guys!!

Brady


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

Elite GT500 might have to reach a little farther in the pocket but its the way to go!


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

PSE Bowmadness is a pretty sweet bow. I would compare it to being just as good as the DXT


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

IMO the best bow for the money right now is the Martin Bengal. Amazing performance & accuracy. With a little snooping you can find them for around $350 new. I got the one I picked up for considerably less off that auction site...

As far as compounds go I've shot Reflex & Hoyt since the early 90's, but much as I like them even the Reflex line are being priced out of reason. The Bengal has more speed & less hand shock than any Reflex or Hoyt I own or owned and cost much less...

Someone else can have all my share of $500-$1000 production compound bows...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

One word...........

Switchback


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

well i went to scheels the other day. i shot a mathews dxt, hoyt super hawk, hoyt trykon xl, switchback, i was pleased with all of them. The dxt imo was in a class of its own. I also wanted to try a Hoyt Katera but they did not have one in stock. I found some good deals on kateras on ebay. Whats everyones thoughts on those? But im just going to keep on looking. Thanks for the PM's everyone i havent been on here to check for awhile but all i need is the bare bow my uncle has the rest for me. thanks guys


----------

